
Ask HN: What do you use to diagram APIs to be built? - MrWiffles
I&#x27;m leading a project where I need a remote team to build an API that&#x27;s basically all in my head right now. I could write a bunch of documentation (and that&#x27;s how I&#x27;ve done this in the past), but it might be better for them to see a diagram where I can show the resources and request methods to be used, then show a &quot;behind the scenes&quot; series of boxes and such explaining the database architecture along with the process.<p>There&#x27;s gotta be some decent software for doing something like this, and I&#x27;m hoping some of it happens to be free. Any suggestions?<p>(Clarification: I&#x27;m interested in what YOU use and what you like, not just results from the first page of Addle - err, I mean, Google.)
======
mtmail
I've used [https://app.diagrams.net/](https://app.diagrams.net/) for this.

------
cell9840179419
I use drawio plugin in VSCode and push to origin in GitHub.

